# research on component failure



## raccol (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello all,


I'm doing a research paper for a college class on Systems Reliability and the systems assigned were residential HVAC systems (standard pressurized gas and geothermal systems). I've contacted several manufacturers about the information I need, but none have responded.


If any of you wouldn't mind helping, what I need is basically which components in a particular type of system are the most likely to fail and the mean time between failure. I will assume both a correct installation and proper maintenance.


Any information you're willing to share on your experiences would be greatly appreciated. Or if you know of a website or other resource where such information is available, I'd appreciate posting that information as well.


I am not going to use any company names or component identification in my paper nor is there any chance it will be published so any information provided will be strictly limited to academic research.


Thanks in advance for any help provided.


----------



## raccol (Sep 30, 2011)

I’ll try to list some arbitrary assumptions.
- Proper installation and maintenance are per manufacturer guidelines. Everything installed correctly with all the correct part, no shortcuts or replacement parts.
- The system is installed in the average spec-built, single story 2000sq/ft home. This system would not be they type installed in a high-end custom home with all the latest efficiency upgrades.
- I don’t know that area of country is important because MTBF would likely be total hours of operation but I’ll defer to your judgment on that issue. If we have to pick a region, I’d say somewhere that doesn’t typically experience extreme winters or extreme summers (if there is such a place). Say highs in the low 90s and lows just about freezing.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 6, 2011)

Run capacitors are the most common air conditioning failure that I see...










Ignitors are the most common heating failure that I see in residential applications.


----------

